# ADA accommodations ?



## StargazerOmega (Feb 26, 2021)

So my store has always been pretty good about working with me in regards to my Cerebral Palsy. I have worked the lanes before, but it became more and more unsafe for me to do because I have balance issues, so I asked to be moved to SCO. However, due to the pandemic, my leads thought it best that I be back on a regular lane because I couldn't keep up with the cleaning routine at SCO. 

My balance issues have worsened in the year since I've switched back to the lanes and it's becoming impossible for me to stand in essentially the same spot for an entire shift. My balance is further complicated by a bum knee that will require surgery in the coming months and I'm afraid I won't be able to do my job unless I work out a plan with my team.

My question is: Who should I involve? Obviously, HR and my ETL, but would it also help if I had like a job coach or advocate to help me get the correct accommodations? I've tried talking to just my ETL, but it didn't really help.

Thanks for reading! 🙂


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 26, 2021)

StargazerOmega said:


> a job coach or advocate


What do you mean by this?

Target has an accommodations team at the Corporate level that your ETL-HR will partner with once they get your doctor's paperwork. They (the accommodations Team) will usually get all the "instructions" from your medical provider and pass down the requirements to your ETL-HR and ETL-SE in plain English.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 26, 2021)

starmaster1000 said:


> What do you mean by this?
> 
> Target has an accommodations team at the Corporate level that your ETL-HR will partner with once they get your doctor's paperwork. They (the accommodations Team) will usually get all the "instructions" from your medical provider and pass down the requirements to your ETL-HR and ETL-SE in plain English.


Awesome! That's actually what I was looking for, just didn't word it right.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 28, 2021)

starmaster1000 said:


> Target has an accommodations team at the Corporate level that your ETL-HR will partner with once they get your doctor's paperwork. They (the accommodations Team) will usually get all the "instructions" from your medical provider and pass down the requirements to your ETL-HR and ETL-SE in plain English.


This.
We've had chair/stool accommodations for TMs for pregnancy, recent surgeries, permanent disability as well as balance issues.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Mar 1, 2021)

If it were my call, I'd allow _anyone_ who wants a stool or chair at their lane to use one, regardless of dis/ability. I simply don't understand the workplace's war on sitting.


----------

